# Surf fishing around Myrtle Beach



## SlimTim (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello all. I live and fish on Long Island, New York. My folks recently retired and had a home built in Conway. Means I'm going to be spending a good amount of time down there. I'd like to be able to fish while visiting. I've been getting mixed results trying to find information on how and when to fish the beaches of South Carolina. Seems from what I've read that bait and wait is the go to down there. Up here on the Island I mainly plug. I like to walk and throw plugs. Is that something that is done down there? If so what kind of plugs are you throwing and what are you targeting ? I am willing to take a drive from Conway in either direction if the fishing is worth it. I do not want to fish off a pier. Would really appreciate some info. Secondly, I know this is a fishing forum but I figure most guys that fish probably hunt. I'd love to bowhunt for Whitetails as well. Any public land near Conway to bow hunt? Thank you in advance......Slim


----------



## Harder (Nov 5, 2014)

Mainer now down here in SC. Not like up North, Slim...Not like Montauk - no stripers in surf... Totaly different. I leave my Tsunamis and Super Strikes at home (but sometimes still give them a whirl). Bait-and-wait is the way. This time of year, you can fish anywhere on the beaches in SC. Summertime, you can't fish in the Myrtle Beach area between 9 am and 5 pm, because of the swimmers. Also..Very important - _It's illegal to intentionally shark fish in Horry County, SC (From Cherry Grove to Yucca Ave, Garden City)_. However, you can fish for sharks in Georgetown County (just to the south). There are bluefish, whiting, stingrays, sharks, and drum to be had in the surf. Sometimes tarpon. Go down Rt. 544 S from Conway (at Coastal Carolina Univ) to Rt 17 S to Huntington Beach State Park (5$ entrance fee). Beautiful beach, and also a jetty to the northern end (1.2 miles from parking lot). Good advice, gear, and bait just to the north of the park at Perry's (Rt. 17 Business) in Murrell's Inlet. Lot of others on this forum been fishing here longer than I have, and will have plenty of good info. Best of Lluck.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

SlimTim said:


> Hello all. I live and fish on Long Island, New York. My folks recently retired and had a home built in Conway. Means I'm going to be spending a good amount of time down there. I'd like to be able to fish while visiting. I've been getting mixed results trying to find information on how and when to fish the beaches of South Carolina. Seems from what I've read that bait and wait is the go to down there. Up here on the Island I mainly plug. I like to walk and throw plugs. Is that something that is done down there? If so what kind of plugs are you throwing and what are you targeting ? I am willing to take a drive from Conway in either direction if the fishing is worth it. I do not want to fish off a pier. Would really appreciate some info. Secondly, I know this is a fishing forum but I figure most guys that fish probably hunt. I'd love to bowhunt for Whitetails as well. Any public land near Conway to bow hunt? Thank you in advance......Slim


Change your lures and cast away my friend. Look further down this board for my posts on fishing at the Huntington Beach jetty for LOTS of additional info on fishing there.......


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck. Fishing is different down here. Maybe get some info on fresh water fishing..


----------



## SlimTim (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys...chefRobb what type of lures would you suggest? Bottle plugs? Darters? Needles? Pencils? Tins? Any of those work? Thanks again


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SlimTim said:


> Thanks for the replies guys...chefRobb what type of lures would you suggest? Bottle plugs? Darters? Needles? Pencils? Tins? Any of those work? Thanks again


Metals/tins work well for blues and Spanish mackerel. My Pb Spanish mackerel came off a Krocodile spoon at Huntington Beach jetty. I have landed 20 keeper trout up to 22.5 on Mirrolures over the past 3 trips. 

ChefRobb knows how to work the soft plastics at the jetty for specks; I stick to my kayak in the marsh.

Local lures- go to any tackle shop
Mirrolures- 52MR, TT
DOA/Billy Bay/ pick a brand plastic shrimp
Sting Silver
got-cha plugs
jighead/ paddletail of some sort- I like Z-man plastics because they are bluefish resistant 

Use light tackle- 2500 or 3000 spinning reel, fast Medium action graphite rod, 15#braid and 20# mono leader


----------



## SlimTim (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks bluefish... what size stick do you recommend? I usually fish with either a 9'6" or a 10' 6" ....ocasionally I'll use a 7' in the bays


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SlimTim said:


> Thanks bluefish... what size stick do you recommend? I usually fish with either a 9'6" or a 10' 6" ....ocasionally I'll use a 7' in the bays


For casting metals, go long. If you see bluefish busting mullet 70 yards out, you want to be able to get in there. 

Everything else- 7' is fine. Specks, reds, and flounder can be extremely structure orientated- accuracy matters more than distance. 
For bottom fishing, a rod that comfortably handles 2-4 oz sinkers fits the bill. Most of the time, fish are at waist deep water or shallower.


----------

